# Assorted bee shrimps



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures of the 'bee shrimps' I picked up from BA Scarborough 1-2 weeks ago.

There are others who are orange that were hiding. I'm pretty sure one of them shown here is an amano shrimp that got mixed up.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

That first pic is an amano.

Those bees look like soldiers in camo.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol yeah they are almost like soldiers in camo... when I was at BA, the staff had such a hard time catching them because they were almost invisible and you only saw a blur when they jetted away from the fish net.

I'm going to have to net them all out when I'm breeding those CPDs as they will eat the CPD eggs. lol I'm so smart!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They just look lovely... I almost picked up some shrimps today but spent too much on coral.

Maybe another day


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmm corals are definitely more costly than shrimp!

Anywhere here is a true bee shrimp var. "camo":


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol... don't you have exams to study for instead of photoshopping?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> They just look lovely... I almost picked up some shrimps today but spent too much on coral.
> 
> Maybe another day


Please start a thread, if you haven't already, on your sw! Especially for those of us who might be interested in trying on a very small scale!


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

What other kinds of shrimp do you have?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

dekstr said:


> Hmm corals are definitely more costly than shrimp!
> 
> Anywhere here is a true bee shrimp var. "camo":


Now that pic is worth a good chuckle!!!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

mr.sandman said:


> What other kinds of shrimp do you have?


I have red cherry shrimps, amano shrimps and those bee shrimps shown. I like undemanding pets (fish, shrimp, snails) so I don't have to worry about them all the time.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That's hysterical! Great photo's! Love the army shrimp!


----------

